# intel E7300 overclock



## dsd123 (Jan 2, 2009)

This is my first post so thanks for having me.

I've just built a new system and have gone about testing my overclocking potential. Heres my specs:

Evga 750i FTW motherboard
Intel E7300 cpu @ 3.6ghz (2.66 stock)
2x2gb Geil Black Dragon DDR2 6400 800mhz 5-5-5-15
XFX 8800gts 320mb (600/1450/950)
Thermaltake ToughPower 750w
Asus Arctic Square hsf
200gb Western Digital Caviar HD
Antec Nine Hundred Case
3dmark06 - 11k

Its a budget gaming build all done for under 500 quid so a good overclock is pretty essential.
I've got to 3.6 on the e7300 by raising the FSB to 1440mhz and raised the vcore to 1.3 (my vdrop is only 0.03?).
I've only done a little overclocking in the past so i know basics only and got this far. Its been stable for 2 hrs of benching with OCCT, and about four hours of various games so i guess its ok. idle temps are 30 and 50 under load.
So should i be trying to push this cpu further on just air cooling or do i need to be looking at water to be hitting the 4ghz mark.
Also i'm not to 100 percent sure what the benefits of changing the multiplyer are and should i be using this instead of raising fsb to much?

cheers

oh..p.s. should i be overclocking my memory at the same time because i unlinked it?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes you should be raising your memory at the same time ........... you memory should be in the range of 425mhz (double data rate makes this 850mhz) 

keep it unlinked 

as for the cpu mulitplier ,,,,,,,, yours is locked to not be higher than 10


3.6 is a very agressive speed for that cpu .......... bravo 


I would try to find a tool that shows your actual voltages while you are in windows........


I dont know if EVGA has the same tool as Gigabyte's Easy Tune ????????? thats what you need ?


BTW: I would not be chasing any more speed if I were in your shoes ........... as a general rule the advantages of overclocking are realized in the first 80% of the speed increase ....... after that the return is not nearly as good and the risk begins to kick up significantly!


----------



## dsd123 (Jan 2, 2009)

aaahhhh, thanks for clearing the memory stuff up.much appriciated.

I've actually lowered it back to 3.0ghz now as i only really noticed a difference in 3dmark06 scores and not FPS in game. My 3dmark went from 10,450 to 11,050 when going from 3.0ghz to 3.6, but far cry 2 and cod4 didnt really show any major increase.

I tested 3.8 just to be curious but prime95 failed after 2 hours. At 3.8 my load temps were only 51c max (asus artic square hsf) so with sum tweaking could prob get 3.8ghz stable just for fun. 
As you said tho after a certain percentage increase you dnt get the same gains so i'll proberbly stop there.

My evga 750i ftw is extremely easy with overclocking so anyone maybe looking for a decent price board i'd recommended it (mine was £77 new from ebay!!).

Also i think this e7300 is working wonders with the mobo and 8800gts 320mb cause i didnt expect to hit 11k in 3dmark06 with such budget gear. If anyone is in the market for a cpu under £100 i'd definatly say try the e7300 and get it overclock with the help of these wonderful TSF ppl. Marvellous 

p.s anyone else got a 3dmark06 score to share with similar specs?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I did a 13.2k in 3dmark06 the other day. E7200 and 9800GT. I'll give you the numbers I used, but don't have them handy, since I'm at work.


----------



## dsd123 (Jan 2, 2009)

Depending on your clocks mate reckon you should be hitting around 14.5k-15.5k with a 9800gt. I think the 9800gt's are around the same level of the g92 core 8800gts's and i've seen people hit 15+ with a good OC. 

Would be interesting to see your clocks though.

....i've only just got mine and i already want to upgrade


----------



## dsd123 (Jan 2, 2009)

actually it mite have been 15k with a q6600 and a 9800gt, not sure tho


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The 9800GT is basically the same as the 8800GT 512 with the G92 gpu. I figure that I can go higher, was 3477Mhz on the cpu (9.5x366) and then on the graphics was using 702/1728/999. I think that about 1020 is about as high as I can go on the memory speed, BSOD'd the night before with 1030memory and only a 660 core. Might give it another shot next week, but running out of time, probably try with an E8500 by next weekend. Depends on how fast newegg.ca gets it to me eh.

edit - Might go a bit higher on the system ram too, was running at 1172Mhz, but I don't like to go too too high on that.


----------



## dsd123 (Jan 2, 2009)

lo,
sorry to revive a dying thread but i've hit problems since my last post

OK, so i was at 3.6ghz with my e7300, took it down to 3.0 for day to day use and never botherd putting it back to 3.6 coz it wasnt really needed.

I decided yesterday that i wanted to benchmark again so tried to hit 3.6 with the same settings and its a no go. Unstable, boots but crash soon as it hits desktop.
Even with the vcore at 1.4 (which i dnt wnat it at) it still fails. In fact could only hit 3.2.

Tried a different route, dropped the multiplier to x9 and set the fsb 1511, memory at 756 so 1:1. ...Boots, cool 3.4

Just cannot get past this tho without upping the vcore to 1.45 and i dnt really wanna go higher than that as ppl on 1.4 vcore are hiting 4ghz.

Any Ideas for me to try guys?


----------



## dsd123 (Jan 2, 2009)

. Got thro 8.5 hours of prime stable at 3.4 only for it to corrupt my windows reg. Repair install has sorted it now.

Whats going on tho, i had it stable at 3.6 for ages, now i cant get 3.4 stable below 1.4v


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

???????? definetly weird but then again, 3.4ghz is a more expected result from E7300


----------

